# Monoprocesseur ou Biprocesseur?



## Goliath (14 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour la troupe,

je suis sur le point d'acheter un G4 d'occasion: exactement le Digital Audio biprocesseur 533 MHz.
Ma question est: comment calcule-t-on la vitesse en MHz du biprocesseur. Est ce 2x533 donc 1,66 GHz ou bien ce n'est justement pas le raisonnement à faire? Quelle différence avec le Digital Audio 733 MHz monoprocesseur? Entre les deux quel est le plus performant? Le biprocesseur 533 MHz ou le 733 MHz monoprocesseur? Juste pour comprendre...

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goliath

P.S.  tous les deux ont la vitesse du bus à 133 MHz et même type de mémoire, donc?


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2004)

Allez je m'y colle... avec mes ptites connaissances... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà 2 X 533 n'est pas égale à 1,66, pas du tout.
Ton pm sera un 533 mhz c'est tout et quand le 1er proc sera saturé, le 2e prendra le relais, si tu veux c'est un peu comme posséder 2 mac identiques.
Le 733 est donc plus rapide mais sur certaines taches et avec certaines applications optimisées bi pro, le 533 bi pro sera alors plus efficace car il répartira les calculs sur les 2 proc.

Moi à ta place, je prendrais un 733 mais ça se discute.
Il faut déjà en demander bcp à ton mac avant que le bi-pro soit vraiment intéressant.

Sinon fais une recherche également, le sujet a été largement abordé déjà.


----------



## Goliath (14 Janvier 2004)

...reste plutôt l'embarras du choix...


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2004)

Prends toi un pm d'occaz, mais qu'il soit bi pro ou mono, prend plutôt un 733 ou 800 mhz minimum.


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Prend le 733. La carte mère est un peu plus récente et rien ne t'empêche de changer le G4 après. Tu peux même mettre une carte bi-pro 1.4 Ghz !


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Prend le 733. La carte mère est un peu plus récente et rien ne t'empêche de changer le G4 après. Tu peux même mettre une carte bi-pro 1.4 Ghz !



toutes la gamme Digital Audio (466/533/Bi-533/667/733) ont la même carte mère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ailleurs elle a été conservé sur les Quicksilver avec une prise d'alimentation en plus (l'emplacement est présent sur la carte mère des Digital Audio mais il n'y a pas de connecteur soudé


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Ok Mackie.

Au fait Goliath tu veux faire quoi avec ton PowerMac ?


----------



## Goliath (14 Janvier 2004)

...essentiellement de la PAO...je traite souvent des gros fichiers!


----------



## Goliath (14 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Prend le 733. La carte mère est un peu plus récente et rien ne t'empêche de changer le G4 après. Tu peux même mettre une carte bi-pro 1.4 Ghz !



...de toute façon le biprocesseur 533 MHz peut être upgradé avec un biprocesseur à 1.25 GHz....ce qui n'est pas négligeable...
http://eshop.macsales.com/Catalog_Item.cfm?ID=6393&amp;Item=GIGGCD1250S4Q13


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...essentiellement de la PAO...je traite souvent des gros fichiers!



Tu ne peux pas prendre un MDD ?


----------



## Goliath (14 Janvier 2004)

...sorry mais....MDD? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what is it?


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...sorry mais....MDD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mirrored Door Drives : ceux qui ont deux emplacements de lecteurs 5,25


----------



## Goliath (14 Janvier 2004)

...pas les moyens...je dois aussi remplacer mon écran...la vie est dure!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais le biprocesseur 533MHz je le sens bien et puis il est a la portée de mon portefeuille!


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Mirrored Door Drives : ceux qui ont deux emplacements de lecteurs 5,25



ils sont très bien d'ailleurs


----------



## Goliath (15 Janvier 2004)

...et en plus, je n'ai pas une vie de stressé...la preuve je travaille toujours avec ma vieille bécane, certes qui a été upgradé, mais qui m'a toujours accompagné fidèlement dans mes travaux de PAO!! C'est clair maintenant il est temps de passer a autre chose, mais ma vieille bécane je l'aime (sniff) et je ne la vendrai pour rien au monde....la preuve je vais l'utiliser pour faire mon petit serveur...et toc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...merci pour vos commentaires et suggestions!

Goliath


----------



## Goliath (15 Janvier 2004)

Re-bonjour la troupe,
je vous envoie les explications et commentaires de la personne qui vend le biprocesseur...explications qui m'ont convaincu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Au niveau de la vitesse de panther, aucun soucis à se faire! Au contraire, osX gère parfaitement les biprocesseurs.
Pour la différence de puissance, c'est plutôt l'inverse dans pas mal de cas!
Je dirais qu'il doit y avoir juste pour les jeux que le 733 Mhz sera un peu plus rapide... Mais pour tout ce qui est des applications pro graphiques, videos, musicales, qui gèrent le biprocesseur, une machine dual sera devant... idem quand, par exemple un encodage divx est lancé, et qu'on utilise photoshop en même temps, etc...

De plus je pense que le 733Mhz à vendre est vraisemblablement un Quicksilver (autrement, il aurait un superdrive), et les 733 Quicksilver étaient des processeurs "bridés", avec seulement 1Mo de mémoire cache par CPU, contre 2Mo par CPU pour le dual 533Mhz, ce qui compte pas mal pour les gros calculs vidéo/audios.

Il ne faut pas croire qu'un 733Mhz va aller 1.5 fois plus vite qu'un mono 533Mhz; j'ai des dual 1Ghz, et ils ne vont (malheureusement) pas 2x plus vite que le Digital Audio à vendre... Mais il ne faut pas croire non plus qu'un dual xxx Mhz va 2x plus vite qu'un mono xxx Mhz...

Enfin bref, tout dépend de l'utilisation que vous ferez de votre Powermac, personnellement, je ne peux plus concevoir un Powermac autre que dual, mais c'est parceque mes applications sont très gourmandes en CPU..."


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2004)

Oui c'est très juste ce qu'il dit


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2004)

question? quelqu'un sait si illustrator cs prend avantage du bi-pro?


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2004)

BAh tiens pendant que tu es là, dis moi la série CS d'adobe c'est quoi ?
J'ai pas suivi leur actualité et je n'ai pas trop compris ce qu'était cette nouvelle série.
Tator CS c'est tator 11 ou c'est une version diminué comme Toshop LE l'est face à Toshop 7 ?


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> BAh tiens pendant que tu es là, dis moi la série CS d'adobe c'est quoi ?
> J'ai pas suivi leur actualité et je n'ai pas trop compris ce qu'était cette nouvelle série.
> Tator CS c'est tator 11 ou c'est une version diminué comme Toshop LE l'est face à Toshop 7 ?



C'est les tout-nouveaux, tout-beaux
Toshop CS = Toshop 8
Tator CS = Tator 11...


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2004)

Merci, j'étais pas sûr !
Et ces versions sont efficaces ? PArce que Tator 10 est plutôt une bouse !


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'étais pas sûr !
> Et ces versions sont efficaces ? PArce que Tator 10 est plutôt une bouse !



J'ai pas encore esseyé et j'attends avec impatience que ma mere le commande mais d'après les échos qu'on peut lire sur le net il y aurait une énorme différence pour Tator...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'étais pas sûr !
> Et ces versions sont efficaces ? PArce que Tator 10 est plutôt une bouse !



On en a acheté une version (effectivement je suis d'acc' la v10 est une bouse) pour tester, et pour mon utilisation je sens nettement l'optimisation du code. je n'utilise pas les nouvelle fonctions 3D mais rien que pour la différence de vitesse il vaut la peine (au prix ou on le paye s'entend).


----------



## benR (21 Janvier 2004)

Je me permets de "relancer" ce post autour de son titre initial...

"Mono-pro ou bi-pro"...
alors ?

la différence est-elle visible et notable pour une utilisation non professionnelle (mais un peu poussée quand même) ?
faut-il absolument avoir des applis qui tirent parti des 2 processeurs pour voir une différence, ou bien osX est-il capable par lui même d'utiliser la puissance offerte ? 
(sans entrer dans des fights entre un bi 533 ou un mono 867, je souhaiterais plutot avoir un avis sur l'ajout pur d'un processeur à une config : mono G5 1,8 contre bi G5 1,8)

merci !


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

Mais t'es pas accro à macg toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




T'as usurpé ton pseudo ?
Bon tu veux des réponses précises donc... je peux pas vraiment t'aider je crois, je peux juste te donner à nouveau mon avis.
Il semble que OSX tire parti des bipros, il utilise les 2 proc ou switch sur le 2e quand le 1er est saturé, comment alors ne pas imaginer le réel intérêt de cette config ?
Tout ceux qui goûtent au bi-pro semblent être enchantés et seraient vraiment gênés de retourner en mono...

Donc je suppose que ça vaut le coup de payer plus pour une config bipro dès que tu as un utilisation un peu pro de ta bécane... et encore même le lambda y trouverait son compte.


----------



## Goliath (21 Janvier 2004)

...voilà...c'est fait, je l'ai! Mon biprocesseur est sur mon bureau! Youppi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















J'ai été le prendre hier soir chez xxxx qui travaille dans une des plus grandes boîtes, ici à Bruxelles, d'images de synthèses et n'a fait que me répéter ce qu'il m'avait déjà écrit: "...tout ce qui est des applications pro graphiques, videos, musicales, qui gèrent le biprocesseur, une machine dual sera devant...personnellement, je ne peux plus concevoir un Powermac autre que dual, mais c'est parce que mes applications sont très gourmandes en CPU...".





Goliath


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

C'est quoi le modèle exact déjà ? Un MDD ? FW 800 ou 400 ?


----------



## Goliath (21 Janvier 2004)

...non! ...le Mirrored Drive Doors est encore trop cher pour mon portefeuille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....c'est un Digital Audio biprocesseur 533MHz...pour mon type de travail c'est plus qu'assez...en tout cas pour le moment....on verra d'ici une bonne année si mes exigences auront changés et comment les logiciels de PAO évolueront... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goliath


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

Ah oui c'est vrai... et c'est pas un modèle soufflerie le 533 bipro ?


----------



## Goliath (21 Janvier 2004)

...En effet, le vendeur m'a dit qu'il était un peu bruyant je suppose à cause des ventilos (c'est ça que tu voulais dire?)...mais on ne peut pas tout avoir!!


----------



## benR (21 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es pas accro à macg toi ?







si si, mais ca faisait longtemps... j'essaie d'avoir un max d'infos





Je te remercie, donc !


----------

